#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  This 5 search engines make you invisible from the Internet !!!

## Assassin

Everyone familiar with Google, but when we consider more on privacy it's not take a best place. Even the incognito mode provided by google, also didn't completely gives you the privacy that you wish. 

Here is a list of search engines that protects and keep your privacy level at peak!

1. *DuckDuckGo*
duckduckgo-search.JPG

2. *StartPage*
startpage-search.JPG


3.*WolframAlpha
*wolframalpha-search.JPG*
*
4.* MetaGer
*metager-search.JPG*
*
5.*DisconnectSearch*disconnect-search.JPG

----------


## Dhiya

Hey assassin, Thank you for sharing with us. I don't know about this search engines before you sharing :Frown:

----------


## Neo

> Everyone familiar with Google, but when we consider more on privacy it's not take a best place. Even the incognito mode provided by google, also didn't completely gives you the privacy that you wish. 
> 
> Here is a list of search engines that protects and keep your privacy level at peak!
> 
> 1. *DuckDuckGo*
> duckduckgo-search.JPG
> 
> 2. *StartPage*
> startpage-search.JPG
> ...


Using DuckDuckgo with TOR browser will ensure complete privacy.  :Thumbs:

----------


## Adiza

Thank you for sharing this information. It is really useful.

----------


## Assassin

> Hey assassin, Thank you for sharing with us. I don't know about this search engines before you sharing


Really happy @Dhiya, now you know about it. It's better than using external VPN Soft wares.  :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Using DuckDuckgo with TOR browser will ensure complete privacy.


Thanks @Neo, for making Invisibility level Upgraded.  :Cool:

----------


## Assassin

> Thank you for sharing this information. It is really useful.


With Pleasure @Adiza, Like @Neo said Using "DuckDuckgo with TOR browser will ensure complete privacy". Stay Invisible.

----------

